# Baby Carrot recall



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

This just showed up on the Hav Health Forum....I know some of you feed baby carrots as treats.
-----------

Sweet baby carrots recalled in six states
WASHINGTON, Aug. 23 (UPI) -- The U.S. Food and Drug Administration cited possible contamination for the reason for the recall of sweet baby carrots produced by the Los Angeles Salad Co.

FDA officials said the carrots might be contaminated with bacteria (Shigella) that poses a serious health risk from some people, especially the very young or elderly.

The product was sold under two labels -- "Los Angeles Salad Genuine Sweet Baby Carrots" and "Trader Joe's Genuine Sweet Baby Carrots."

The "Los Angeles Salad Genuine Sweet Baby Carrots" label was distributed by Kroger Co. and King Sooper stores in Tennessee, Kroger Co. and Ralph's supermarkets in California, Publix supermarkets in Georgia and Florida, and Get Fresh stores in Nevada. 

All of the packages were sold in flexible plastic bags in 7- and 8-ounce sizes with a "sell by date" up to and including Aug. 16.

The second label -- "Trader Joe's Genuine Sweet Baby Carrots" -- was distributed by Trader Joe's stores in Arizona and California in 7-ounce flexible plastic bags with a "sell by date" up to and including Aug. 8. 

The recall was initiated after it was discovered the same product sold in Canada was contaminated with Shigella.

Consumers with questions can contact Los Angeles Salads at 626-322-9017.

Copyright 2007 by United Press International. All Rights Reserved.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

oh my lord--- is nothing safe? Thanks Susan for the info--- and those I bet are grown and packaged in the USA not China.


----------



## arlene (Jul 28, 2007)

Boy oh boy . . . nothing is safe.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Susan,
Thanks for posting this. We use another brand of TJ's baby carrots, and thankfully it is not recalled. I guess along with cooking food for us and our furbabies, we should now grow our own vegetables too! 

Best,
Poornima


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh brother. You'd think Trader Joes' stuff would be safe. Drat.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

This is insane. I cannot believe this. Thanks for posting the info, Susan.

I guess I'll just drink water from now on. Oh, that probably isn't really safe either....


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Better filter it first, and then boil it anyway. Or is it in reverse order?


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

I JUST bought baby carrots tonight. They are in the fridge. I agree, nothing is safe. I think I will let Stogie keep eating quesadillas.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh, that reminds me! Target, of all places, has a pineapple salsa in their Archer Farms brand that is fabulous. I bet Stogie would really like that.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

He loves guacamole. Are alvacados ok for dogs???? Pineapple salsa...hmmmm, isn't pineapple a diuretic?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I dunno about that, but pineapple is a great cure for poop eaters.

Avacados are bad for some dogs, but I think it's the pit that is toxic. Either way, it's probably not worth the risk. You can just send it to me.


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*My THREE HUMAN kids LOVE LOVE LOVE*

Baby carrots....and here I thought that was a good thing....:frusty:

How scary...

Trish


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

baby carrots.. another excuse to not stay on my diet. cheese puffs here I come.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Missy said:


> baby carrots.. another excuse to not stay on my diet. cheese puffs here I come.


 Yeah, have you noticed junk food is never recalled. I guess they figure it's already bad for you, so why bother.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I think there are SO many chemicals and preservatives in junk food that it kills whatever bacteria may loom!  

I found a bug cooked into a cheeto once. UGH! When I was about 12 yo! Traumatizing.

Kara


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

It looks like nothing is safe anymore, no matter where it's from. Hummm, we should really think about taking up farming.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I keep telling you guys - but nobody listens ----- a Hav commune, grow and raise our own food, with acres for our Havs to live with us all!!!!
The way the world is going these days - this sounds better and better to me!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Laurie, I'm with you. I was just going to ask.....Community garden anyone?? 

It's gotten to the point of ridiculous now. We don't want chemical fertilizers but if we go organic and they use manure for fertilizer we risk ecoli bacteria (remember the spinach recall last year. That was cow manure getting into the spinach crops somehow). 

Perhaps we should all stick to quesadillas like Stogie, or at the very least follow everything we eat with Margaritas and beer. Alcohol kills germs, right??  

Susan


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I agree Shannon.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Susan,

I think you are on to something!










It is getting to where everything has some hidden danger or risk  What about that "Fit" stuff for veggies? Does it remove bacterias? OR just wax and pesticides?

ugh.

Kara


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Me too!! Then we can eat all the carrots we want!! So what about all the little human babies that chew on these carrots??? This is just getting really out of hand!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

*No avocados...*

I would avoid avocados for dogs. Lincoln's brother got very sick on them (vomiting). They were even listed as a daily ingredient on a website for vegetarian home cooking for your dog which is why she tried them.

Here it says that avocado has been associated with heart failure in two cases: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dog_food

So far the crushed pineapple hasn't caused any change in stool consistency for my dogs....


----------

